# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Nicroman] rejoint l'quipe de modration

## DRH

Nicroman vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur les forums Android.

Flicitations et bon courage. ::ccool::

----------

